# Dahon servicing



## Stu99 (12 Nov 2012)

Can anyone recommend a competent Dahon servicing centre in the South East (Sussex) or possibly London?


----------



## StuAff (12 Nov 2012)

Why do you need a 'specialist'? Any competent bike shop will do a decent job. My folders (I'm on my third Dahon) have always been serviced by my usual LBS. If they don't stock model-specific parts like hinges etc, they can always order them in...


----------



## Stu99 (12 Nov 2012)

I suspect the LBS overtightened the clamp on the main hinge and so I'd like a second opinion as to whether this has compromised the frame which creaks terribly unless tension is released from the clamp to the point which I consider unsafe (at least to my untrained eye).


----------



## StuAff (13 Nov 2012)

Certainly doesn't sound good. Creaking usually means problems with either hinge, or worse frame (hinges went on both my Jetstream XP and my Cadenza...!). Whereabouts are you? TMN of this parish has said good things about Future Cycles in Lewes, who I believe are Dahon dealers. Plenty of decent LBSs all over Sussex though...(certainly not including the one you went to!).


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (13 Nov 2012)

Stu99 said:


> I suspect the LBS overtightened the clamp on the main hinge and so I'd like a second opinion as to whether this has compromised the frame which creaks terribly unless tension is released from the clamp to the point which I consider unsafe (at least to my untrained eye).


 
I have no idea which model and what type of hinge you have, but I do know that if the stainless steel strut within the hinge type below is bent, terrible creaking results.

I do agree an opinion by a Dahon specialist is worthwhile in your case, but specialist identification depends on where you are.

This has some basic instructions. If you are quite capable with maintenance and repairs for the hinge type below I might have a guide that could help you taking it apart and repair / replace.


----------



## Stu99 (14 Nov 2012)

Thanks for advice - will see what I can arrange and feedback if/when problem resolved.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Dec 2012)

StuAff said:


> Certainly doesn't sound good. Creaking usually means problems with either hinge, or worse frame (hinges went on both my Jetstream XP and my Cadenza...!).


Hope the OP gets it sorted.

Intrigued as to why you went for another Dahon Stuaff after 2 hinge failures.


----------



## StuAff (6 Dec 2012)

Both were on second hand bikes, I had absolutely no idea how much care and attention (or not) was paid to looking after the hinges. Almost certainly wear and tear and/or lack of maintenance rather than quality control, though. Chutney, on the other hand, had a careful owner I know and a recently replaced (and newer model) frame. Haven't actually folded it yet but not anticipating problems when I do.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2012)

Yes, I know of your careful owner (he is) - I think I might be the person wh encouraged him to get in touch with Dahon for a frame replacement. Interesting that you've not folded it yet - can I ask why not, at the risk of diverting the thread.


----------



## StuAff (8 Dec 2012)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes, I know of your careful owner (he is) - I think I might be the person wh encouraged him to get in touch with Dahon for a frame replacement. Interesting that you've not folded it yet - can I ask why not, at the risk of diverting the thread.


Not had any need to fold it, simple as that.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Dec 2012)

Can't help thinking that this rather removes much of the point of the bike and its frustrations (though I accept its plus points/sheer fun when it works) to be honest - please note, Stuaff, I'm not criticising you. Mine is only rarely folded as well.

PS _ was on a ride with a guy with a new Dahon yesterday - he'd had problems with rear wheel spoke breakage and a bottom bracket which fell out when he was riding it! - I'm not ultra mechanical so have real trouble tryig to figure how the last fault could have happened.

Any news from Stu99?


----------



## Brommyboy (9 Dec 2012)

The greatest strain on the hinge is when the bike is in use. As far as faults of assembly go, few cycle emporia actually check the whole over properly before sale. Uneven tension in the spokes will lead to failure, and a bottom bracket is locked in by the LH fitting, which, if not properly tightened, will unscrew itself. It certainly pays to learn more about checking and servicing your own bike, most of which is not too difficult. Specialist tools as required are still much less costly than failure.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Dec 2012)

My Dahon definitely wasn't checked over properly by the LBS who shall remain nameless. The Dahon owner I encountered on the ride got his from Chain Reaction, normally an excellent company. Thanks for the info on the bottom bracket - I've changed a few but never really thought about this.


----------



## Stu99 (23 Sep 2013)

After a bit of internet research, I solved the squeaking/creaking problem entirely with a couple of applications of a dry lubricant spray at the main folding joint.


----------

